# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "The Machine", action sci-fi film, Caradog W. James, Red & Black Film, 2013, United Kingdom

## Airicist

youtube.com/RedandBlackFilms

facebook.com/TheMachineMovie

twitter.com/TheMachineMovie

"The Machine" on Wikipedia

"The Machine" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

The Machine Trailer 

 Published on Nov 15, 2013




> The Machine first official trailer - A sci-fi thriller starring Toby Stephens (Die Another Day), Caity Lotz (The Pact, Mad Men, Arrow) and Denis Lawson (Star Wars, Local Hero)
> 
> Cinema release March 2014. 
> 
> Britain is in a Cold War with a new enemy, the Ministry of Defense is on the brink of developing a game-changing weapon. Lead scientist Vincent McCarthy (Toby Stephens) provides the answer with his creation, 'The Machine'- an android with unrivalled physical and processing skills. When a programming glitch causes an early prototype to destroy his lab, McCarthy enlists artificial intelligence expert Ava (Caity Lotz) to help him harness the full potential of a truly conscious fighting machine.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 28, 2014




> THE MACHINE Clip - The Machine kills the clown
> The Machine is in cinemas/VoD now and DVD/Blu-ray from 31 March 2014
> 
> Synopsis
> It's the near future and Britain, still gripped by recession, is embroiled in a cold war with China. The Ministry of Defence has been working on a mechanised soldier, a thinking robot that would not only have the ability to fight, but to negotiate and keep peace too. Lead scientist Vincent McCarthy has his own personal agenda; he's desperate to harness this new technology to help give his sick daughter Mary another chance at life. With tests on his early prototypes ending in disaster, Vincent pairs up with another scientist, a beautiful young American called Ava, whose software he hopes will hold the key to unlocking the secrets of a conscious machine.

----------


## Airicist

The Machine Featurette - Inside The Machine (2014) - Sci-Fi Thriller HD 

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> The Machine Featurette - Inside The Machine (2014) - Sci-Fi Thriller HD
> 
> THE MACHINE - XLrator Media
> 
> AVAILABLE IN THEATERS: April 25, 2014
> 
> AVAILABLE ON VOD: April 8, 2014
> 
> DIRECTOR & WRITER: Caradog W James
> ...

----------

